# Refreeze bait squid??



## Hibauchery (Sep 30, 2009)

Anybody tried brining and refreezing unused bait squid?? How did it turn out?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

If you keep it cold during the fishing trip then it will be good to go on the next trip also. If you let it get hot and dry out then toss it over and start from scratch.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

gets mushy after about the third freeze or so. Still works, but easy for the fish to strip off the hook.

I got some we go white trout fishing on 3mb that has been refroze 4-5 times at least. Getting REAL mushy and stinky. White trout (being the low standard fish they are) love it though!:takephoto


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

> *angus_cow_doctor (1/29/2010)*gets mushy after about the third freeze or so. Still works, but easy for the fish to strip off the hook.
> 
> I got some we go white trout fishing on 3mb that has been refroze 4-5 times at least. Getting REAL mushy and stinky. *White trout* (being the low standard fish they are) love it though!:takephoto


Triggers and mingos don't mind either.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I do it all the time but like george said its got to stay cold during the trip.


----------



## Hibauchery (Sep 30, 2009)

The gettin' too mushy to stay on the hook is what I was worried about...Nobody brines it, huh??


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

ive found that mingo wont touch squid thats been frozen thawed frozen thawed hardly at all compared to fresh squid


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Certainly won't hurt in the chum churn, or just tossed over the side once in awhile.

Jim


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

I try to buy multiple small packs andbreak out a pack at a time keeping the others wrapped inbrown bag over block ice. This willkeep the unopenedboxes from thawingduring the day and will be fresh for my next trip but if the bit is hot, I'll be sure to have plenty. Whats remaining in the opened boxes at the end f the day I'll donate to the sea!:letsdrink

Jimmy


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

No problem. Just keep doing it until your wife makes you throw it out.


----------



## Hibauchery (Sep 30, 2009)

10-4 Nitzey, I find that philosophy applicable to many, many things...


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Soa salty brine prior to the refreeze would not work?

Mark W


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Never tried brine. I take multiple small packs out in a cooler on ice and only take out a small amount at a time keeping the rest on ice until needed.


----------

